# tour with student resident permit



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Can your resident permit as a student in any of the German schools give you opportunity to tour other European countries??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The resident permit allows you up to 90 days in any 180 day period as a visitor in the other Schengen countries. (That 90 days applies to all the Schengen countries in total - not 90 days in each.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

